
Show HN: Bowlr – A robust, feature-rich bowling tracker app for all bowlers - bowlr
https://bowlr.app/
======
sreyaNotfilc
From the screenshot, it looks like a pretty well made application. I bowl a
lot and know of a few bowler tracking apps. This one seems a clean as the
rest.

That said, I never use these tracking apps since every game, especially in
sports shot, varies from lane to lane and night to night.

I'm hesitant on spending money of the bat to see if I like it or not. Is there
a way you could add a trial mode (say 10 games free)?

I think more people would go for it.

~~~
bowlr
Hey! Thanks for the feedback. I have definitely considered doing a trial of
sorts. It is something I have in my backlog.

Can you help me with this statement " I never use these tracking apps since
every game, especially in sports shot, varies from lane to lane and night to
night.". Are you saying that other tracking apps you have used don't allow you
to track the lane patterns per lane and per night?

~~~
sreyaNotfilc
Good Question! Its not that other apps do not track lane patters and what not.
They do.

For me, I find that tracking software is too much analytics and no real
payoff. They are just lists of scores with not much meaning behind it. After a
while, you forget why you've done a bad/good job. For me, when I make mistakes
bowling, I just simply write down the note and store in my notepad on my cell.
There I can write text notes for what's going on with myself.

Maybe a good solution for this frame of mind is to showcase users who have
improved over time with your app. Of course, they would have to opt in for
that, but that may sway someone like me to giving this software a go.

There's so much more in this space that you can do besides simple analytics.

I have a lot of ideas for this, but wouldn't want to bombard you with
suggestions unless you're interested. I and am actually planning an web app
and will start developing on it soon (have to finish another app first).

I will say that congratulation in gaining some traction on Reddit. Its hard to
get the courage to list your project there, for the response can go either
way. With you the best of luck with this.

~~~
bowlr
Ah, ok. I understand what you mean. And I totally agree. Quite often I think
about this very topic. How can I present the data in such a way that helps
bowlers actually digest it and improve their game? It's definitely a tough
thing to do. I would absolutely love to hear your ideas and suggestions!!
Please, don't hold back. Bombard away! If you don't want to post them here,
you can always send an email to support@bowlr.app and we can start a thread
there.

Thanks for the complements! I hope we can keep up the conversation.

~~~
sreyaNotfilc
Yes, lets continue our thoughts through email. I'll send something for you
this evening. My email is admin@vidcap.co.

